# It was very hard to make this video because I keep crying.



## arts

My dog and best friend B.D. passed away last year. It broke my heart. I miss her so much. 
I often go to visit her and look at her pictures. This video is to remember her.
I love you so much B.D. You live on in my heart forever!
Thank you for watching my video. It means a lot to me.

I would love to hear your suggestions. 
Thank you very much!

Elena House


----------



## Shamit

I am sorry for your loss, i hope you are doing okay.


----------



## Aro

Your voice is lovely ! I am sorry for your dog


----------



## kv466

I second that...clear and clean with a nice tone; "near...far" and "opened the door" can use work but you know that...I'm very sorry about your doggy...what a total cutie she was.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

How sad! I'm so sorry.

Martin


----------

